# يا رومانسيتك يا هولندا قصدى يا .......



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

بشمال الصين في محاوله منه لكسب قلب صديقته والحصول علي موافقتها عندما يتقدم 

لطلب الزواج بها تقدم الصيني ـ سياو مان ـ لطلب يد شريكه حياته ـ يين مي ـ بطريقه 

مميزه حيث قدم لها فستانا من الورد الخالص .. استخدم في صناعته 9.999 وردة 

طبيعيه حمراء ووضع الفستان في اجواء رطبه حتي لا تذبل الورورد ويبقي لونها

 الاحمر المميز ,, وفي يوم الزفاف اهداها الورده رقم 10.000 

30:




​


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

*سياو ده برنس *
*اسأليني انا عليه *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*رائع اختي *​


----------



## tamav maria (30 أغسطس 2013)

ادي الرومانسيه ولا بلاش
ههههههههه
شكرا سوسو للموضوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

صبرني يااااااااارب
ماكان حط الورده الاخير بالمره في الفستان
ولا لازم يفقع مرارتنا يعني : (​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> صبرني يااااااااارب
> ماكان حط الورده الاخير بالمره في الفستان
> ولا لازم يفقع مرارتنا يعني : (​



المعنى الومانتيكى يا استاذه :crazy_pil

انه هو مكملها هههههه ده تفسيرى الخاص للقصه 

علشان كده ساب الورده معاه ليوم الفرح يدهلها


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ادي الرومانسيه ولا بلاش
> ههههههههه
> شكرا سوسو للموضوع



ايوه شوفتى رومانسيتهم حاجه تعقد ههههههههههه بس يا خساره الورد هيدبل ويموت 

يجى يتعلموا عندنا المحبه اللى جوه القلوب التى لا تموت مش بالورود ههههههه

نورتى يا قمر


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *سياو ده برنس *
> *اسأليني انا عليه *
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *رائع اختي *​



ايه ده تعرفه معرفه شخصيه 

طيب قولى قاعد قد ايه يجمع فى الورد ويفصلهم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> المعنى الومانتيكى يا استاذه :crazy_pil
> 
> انه هو مكملها هههههه ده تفسيرى الخاص للقصه
> 
> علشان كده ساب الورده معاه ليوم الفرح يدهلها


يابنتي مانا عارفه لان قصده واضح

بس انا بتكلم عن العقد وفقع المراره 
والمرار الطافح اللي عليا وعلي سنيني ده : (

عملها فستان مكون من 10,000
وانا مفيش حد عبرني بقرونفلاية حتي قبل كدا:heat:


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنتي مانا عارفه لان قصده واضح
> 
> بس انا بتكلم عن العقد وفقع المراره
> والمرار الطافح اللي عليا وعلي سنيني ده : (
> ...



ياستى ولا يهمك اجبلك انا جرجير , ايه رأيك , حتى مفيد للصحة :99:
يابنات , ده مش طبيعى , متاخدوش عليه النسخة الطبيعية للرجالة هى اللى انتو بتشوفوها يوميا ديه . المصرى هو الاصل ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياستى ولا يهمك اجبلك انا جرجير , ايه رأيك , حتى مفيد للصحة :99:
> يابنات , ده مش طبيعى , متاخدوش عليه النسخة الطبيعية للرجالة هى اللى انتو بتشوفوها يوميا ديه . المصرى هو الاصل ههههههه


جرجير او فجل حتي اي حاجه تبرد قلبي الغلبان ده:99:

وبجد ده مش طبيعي ؟
يعني فوتوشوب وحاجات كدا وكدا
روحي ياشيخه ربنا يريح قلبك زي ماريحتي قلبي التعيس:heat:


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه

لا لا معتقديش انه فوتو شوب يا بتول 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس لو جاب ايه 

ميقدريش يجب زى خفه دم المصرى وبخفه دمه يفرسك 

سامحنا يارب على الكذبه دى اهى كدبه بيضا 

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
ال 1000 وردة ال 
طيب يعلم ربنا انا اعرف واحد دخل على خطيبته يوم شم النسيم بورد
راحت مزعقه معاه
وقالتله
فين الفسيخ 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكورة يا سو


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> جرجير او فجل حتي اي حاجه تبرد قلبي الغلبان ده:99:
> 
> وبجد ده مش طبيعي ؟
> يعني فوتوشوب وحاجات كدا وكدا
> روحي ياشيخه ربنا يريح قلبك زي ماريحتي قلبي التعيس:heat:



بصى , فجل , بصل , توم , كل  اللى انتى تحبيه هههههههه

لا طبعا مش طبيعى , ولا حتى الفوتوشوب يقدر يوصل للمستوى ده 
ده يابنتى ميتقالش عليه غير كلمة واحدة , ده باينه هيبجى مرار طافح ههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ال 1000 وردة ال
> طيب يعلم ربنا انا اعرف واحد دخل على خطيبته يوم شم النسيم بورد
> راحت مزعقه معاه
> ...



ههههههههههههه

طيب استلموا 

وهروح بعيد ليه بنت خالتى خطيبها زمان قالها انا بتكسف اجى عندكم علشان لازم ادخل بحاجه اعمل ايه ؟؟
قالتله ابقى ادخل بورده بدل ايدك فاضيه 
كانت كل شويه تكون خمسه ولا حاجه وترميهم فى الزباله 

فين ايام زمان لما الورد يتحنط فى الكتاب لغايه ما يتلزق فيه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا لا معتقديش انه فوتو شوب يا بتول
> 
> ...


ماشي مش فوتو ياسوسو بس اوفر اوي الصراحه
وتفتكري الفستان ده كلف كام ههههه

لا صدقيني بأمانه مهما لفيتي بلاد مش هتلاقي زي خفه الدم المصري
وتعليق جون اللي تحتي ده يثبتلك ههههههههه


johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ال 1000 وردة ال
> طيب يعلم ربنا انا اعرف واحد دخل على خطيبته يوم شم النسيم بورد
> راحت مزعقه معاه
> ...


والنيعمة بنت جدعه ورد ايه وهم ايه
المفروض واحد مكان خطيبها ده
كان دخلها بكيس فيه رنجه وفسيخ وحزمتين بصل اخضر ههههه


Desert Rose قال:


> بصى , فجل , بصل , توم , كل  اللى انتى تحبيه هههههههه
> 
> لا طبعا مش طبيعى , ولا حتى الفوتوشوب يقدر يوصل للمستوى ده
> ده يابنتى ميتقالش عليه غير كلمة واحدة , ده باينه هيبجى مرار طافح ههههههههههههه


ايوه ياروز هو المرار الطافح ده
ده انا اول ماقريت الخبر لقيت الدم ضرب في نفوخي عدل:heat:
مقدرتش استحمل اللي بشوفه ههههههه


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بصى , فجل , بصل , توم , كل  اللى انتى تحبيه هههههههه
> 
> لا طبعا مش طبيعى , ولا حتى الفوتوشوب يقدر يوصل للمستوى ده
> ده يابنتى ميتقالش عليه غير كلمة واحدة , ده باينه هيبجى مرار طافح ههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههه

فكرتينى بصوره زمان طليعت بعيد الحب 

صعيدى بيدى حبيبته هديه مكتوب عليها قليت حبنا 
هههههههههههههههههههه

انا بحس الشعب المصرى على قد طيبته ومحبته 

بس احنا تربيتنا ان اظهار العواطف ده شئ صعب 

ممكن اللى يتكسف او اللى يقول عيب 

ده شئ بحسه فى الشعب المصرى 

على قد حب على قد ضعفه بالتعبير عن هذا الحب


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (30 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احنا عندنا لو حصل كده في مصر


البنت هتاخد الفستان وتقعد تقطف في الورد


بيحبني ، مش بيحبني ، بيحبني ، مش بيحبني


^____^
ميغسي ع الموضوع الرومانسك دا ​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب استلموا
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههه  
ايام بقى يا تاسونى


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2013)

عاجبك كده ياسوسو ؟ اهى واثقة هيجلها شلل رباعى بسبب الخبر ده هههههههه ليه يابنتى  تنقلى اخبار الناس اللى مش طبيعية ديه ؟ مش تخلينا فى الطبيعين , يعنى مثلا جابها من شعرها , ضربها قلمين , اى حاجة من الحاجات الطبيعية ديه ههههههه 
مش تقوليلى عملها فستان ورد


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> احنا عندنا لو حصل كده في مصر
> 
> 
> ...



فكره بردوا 

وهتقعد كام يوم على بال ما يخلص الفستان 

مشكوره نورت الموضوع


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فكرتينى بصوره زمان طليعت بعيد الحب
> 
> ...



هههههههههه قلة حبنا , فجل حبنا , بصل حبنا , حلة محشى حبنا , مش فستان ورد , طيب صدقينى لو واحد مصرى عمل مع حبيبته ولا خطيبته كده , هتقول عليه مجنون وتسيبه ههههههههه

اه فعلا احنا اتربينا على ان اظهار المشاعر عيب , وخصوصا الراجل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> عاجبك كده ياسوسو ؟ اهى واثقة هيجلها شلل رباعى بسبب الخبر ده هههههههه ليه يابنتى  تنقلى اخبار الناس اللى مش طبيعية ديه ؟ مش تخلينا فى الطبيعين , يعنى مثلا جابها من شعرها , ضربها قلمين , اى حاجة من الحاجات الطبيعية ديه ههههههه
> مش تقوليلى عملها فستان ورد


قوليلها يانتي قوليها
ده انا جاتلي كرشة نفس بسبب الموضوع ده:heat:

طيب ياستي بلاش ضربها قلمين وبلاش جابها من شعرها
قولي واحد عزم خطيبته علي سندوتش فول اهو كدا معقول
وخبر يتصدق30:


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماشي مش فوتو ياسوسو بس اوفر اوي الصراحه
> وتفتكري الفستان ده كلف كام ههههه
> 
> لا صدقيني بأمانه مهما لفيتي بلاد مش هتلاقي زي خفه الدم المصري
> ...


شوفتى بقى اهى سوسو خليتيك تطلعى الصعيدى اللى جواكى
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> قوليلها يانتي قوليها
> ده انا جاتلي كرشة نفس بسبب الموضوع ده:heat:
> 
> طيب ياستي بلاش ضربها قلمين وبلاش جابها من شعرها
> ...



هههههههه عزمها وهى اللى دفعت كده تتصدق اكتر واكتر :99:


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> عاجبك كده ياسوسو ؟ اهى واثقة هيجلها شلل رباعى بسبب الخبر ده هههههههه ليه يابنتى  تنقلى اخبار الناس اللى مش طبيعية ديه ؟ مش تخلينا فى الطبيعين , يعنى مثلا جابها من شعرها , ضربها قلمين , اى حاجة من الحاجات الطبيعية ديه ههههههه
> مش تقوليلى عملها فستان ورد



هههههههههههههههههه

بجد يا روز على قد طيبه الشعب ده على قد عجزه فى التعبير واظهار حبه لاخر 

فى ناس فاكره ان الحب واظهار ده ضعف 

علشان كده نقلت الخبر 

نتعلم ازاى نقدم الحب بطريقه تتناسب مع جمال قلوبنا 

صدقينى كلمه حلوه او ابتسامه رقيقه من الشخص اللى بيحبك اى كان مش لازم الحبيب والعاشق حتى اخوكى اختك ابوكى امك مفعولها مفعول السحر على القلوب 

اما بالنسبه للحبيب والحبيه 
فالحب الحقيقى الناضج بين الطرفين 
مش لازم فيه فستان ورد يكفى انه موجود
 الحب الحقيقى بينهم اللى بيعيش اكتر من عمر الفستان ده الفستان عمره الافتراضى ايام لكن الحب الحقيقى ملهوش عمر بيعش فى القلوب طول العمر


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه عزمها وهى اللى دفعت كده تتصدق اكتر واكتر :99:


ليه كل دا 
احنا صحيح مش مجانين ز ى الناس دى 
بس حنينين  حبتين 
ولا عندكم اعتراض ؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ليه كل دا
> احنا صحيح مش مجانين ز ى الناس دى
> بس حنينين  حبتين
> ولا عندكم اعتراض ؟؟؟



معندناش نضوج 

وخصوصا الشعب المصرى فى فتره المراهقه بيستهلك مشاعره قوى 

البنت بتحب قوى وتعيش الوهم والولد يتسلى وساعات العكس كمان 

على بال ما يوصلوا للنضج هو وهى يكونوا استهلكوا مشاعرهم النقيه واتجرحوا كتير 

وكمان الاهل طبعا وطريقه معاملتهم اللى ممكن تهدم الشخص اللى خارج للدنيا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> شوفتى بقى اهى سوسو خليتيك تطلعى الصعيدى اللى جواكى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


ايون الصعيدي اللي جوايا كان هيشج هدومه من الخبر ده ههههههه
شوفت يشج دي صعيدي صعيدي يعني هههههه


Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه عزمها وهى اللى دفعت كده تتصدق اكتر واكتر :99:


اه كدا ماشي
او تقولي بعد حبسوا بأزازه حاجه ساقعه
كدا برضو نحاول نصدق
مش فستان من الورد ياناااااس:heat:


johna&jesus قال:


> ليه كل دا
> احنا صحيح مش مجانين ز ى الناس دى
> بس حنينين  حبتين
> ولا عندكم اعتراض ؟؟؟


طيب صلي علي النبي في قلبك بس:smi411:


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه

خلاص يا بتول 

انزل تكذيب للخبر 

واروح اصوم ثلاثه ايام علشان ترتاحى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خلاص يا بتول
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه اه كدبي الخبر ياريت
وصومي يومين ورا بعض كفايه سبت واربع
ههههههههههههههههه

وشفولي حاجه تنزل ضغطي اللي علي ده:heat:


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه اه كدبي الخبر ياريت
> وصومي يومين ورا بعض كفايه سبت واربع
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وشفولي حاجه تنزل ضغطي اللي علي ده:heat:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

احكيلك قصه من قصص روى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> احكيلك قصه من قصص روى
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


احبيبي ياروي ههههههههههه

اه ياريت اشجيني جايز اقدر انسي الخبر المشؤم ده ههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> معندناش نضوج
> 
> وخصوصا الشعب المصرى فى فتره المراهقه بيستهلك مشاعره قوى
> 
> ...


:11azy::11azy: 
يبقى انا ارشح الدخول بالفجل والجرجير 
:crazy_pil:crazy_pil


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايون الصعيدي اللي جوايا كان هيشج هدومه من الخبر ده ههههههه
> شوفت يشج دي صعيدي صعيدي يعني هههههه
> طبعآ :99:
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
والنعمة جبتو للواحد عقدة 
هههههههههههههه
تحيا حياة العزوبيه 
:t30::t30:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :11azy::11azy:
> يبقى انا ارشح الدخول بالفجل والجرجير
> :crazy_pil:crazy_pil
> 
> ...


احنا الي جبنكلكم عقده
ده انتوا اللي جبتولنا عققققققد
خليني ساكته بس :11azy:


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احبيبي ياروي ههههههههههه
> 
> اه ياريت اشجيني جايز اقدر انسي الخبر المشؤم ده ههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اخويا مره واقف بيلعب معاه 

المهم هو بينط راح اخويا عمل نفسه اتكعبل واتخبط فى رجله 

لو تشوفى كان هيتجن ازاى وقاعد يلف حوالين نفسه ويبص من بعيد عليه وكل ما اخويا يقرب منه يبعد علشان خايف ليعمل حاجه تضره تانى وزى اللى عايز يتكلم يقوله انا اسف مكنش قصدى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اخويا مره واقف بيلعب معاه
> 
> ...


صدقيني هي دي ميزة الكلاب الوفاء والاخلاص
اللي مش بتلقيهم في بني ادمين كتير للاسف


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احنا الي جبنكلكم عقده
> ده انتوا اللي جبتولنا عققققققد
> خليني ساكته بس :11azy:


 اه خليكى سكته مهو لو انتى عنديك كلام كانتى فضلتى ساكته
ههههههههههههه:t30::t30:


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> صدقيني هي دي ميزة الكلاب الوفاء والاخلاص
> اللي مش بتلقيهم في بني ادمين كتير للاسف



فى ممثله مش فاكره مين باين 

 رغده اتجوزيت كذا مره ومش اتوفقيت فى جوازتها 

راحيت جابت كام كلب ومربيهم فى البيت 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اه خليكى سكته مهو لو انتى عنديك كلام كانتى فضلتى ساكته
> ههههههههههههه:t30::t30:


ده انا عندي بلاوي متلتله مش كلام بس
بس هعمل ايه انا بفضل اني اسكت\
علشان محدش يزعل مني:t30:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> فى ممثله مش فاكره مين باين
> 
> رغده اتجوزيت كذا مره ومش اتوفقيت فى جوازتها
> 
> ...


والله زين ماعملت جدعه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده انا عندي بلاوي متلتله مش كلام بس
> بس هعمل ايه انا بفضل اني اسكت\
> علشان محدش يزعل مني:t30:


:t9::t9::t9:
ولا تعرفى تعملى حاجة اصلآ 
:new6::new6:


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده انا عندي بلاوي متلتله مش كلام بس
> بس هعمل ايه انا بفضل اني اسكت\
> علشان محدش يزعل مني:t30:




:t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:
:t9::t9::t9::t9:
:t9::t9::t9:
:t9::t9:
:t9:​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

انا منسحب​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :t9::t9::t9:
> ولا تعرفى تعملى حاجة اصلآ
> :new6:


بلاش تستفزني علشان لساني مايفلتش بس:new6:


soso a قال:


> :t9::t9::t9::t9:
> :t9::t9::t9:
> :t9::t9:
> :t9:​


اه وربنا زي مابقولك كدا ههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بلاش تستفزني علشان لساني مايفلتش بس:new6:
> ههههههههههه على نفسيك :t30::t30::t30:​اه وربنا زي مابقولك كدا ههههههه


 زى مبؤلك كدا  :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> انا منسحب​


اهوووو شوفت
ادي عيب من عيوبكم
الانسحااااب دائما

جبتش حاجه من عندي انا:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> والله زين ماعملت جدعه
> هههههههههههههه




:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*يااااااااااااااااااه دنيا
ناس ليها حظ وناس ليها .......
على رأى ايرينى
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اهوووو شوفت
> ادي عيب من عيوبكم
> الانسحااااب دائما
> 
> جبتش حاجه من عندي انا:new6::new6::new6:


يا بنتى الانسحاب فالفترة دى 
علشان الواحد ميتغباش عليكم:t30::t30:
هههههههههههههههههه
تعشبى شاى بقى :new6:​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااااه دنيا
> ناس ليها حظ وناس ليها .......
> على رأى ايرينى
> هههههههههههههههه
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

حتى انت يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حتى انت يا لارا



*يعنى انتى مش مقهورة بذمتك ودينك
لكن احنا عندنا النسخة المصرية بيقوالها شوفتى اهلك ماعملوش بوفيه يليق بعيلتى
وهتلاقى عيلته كلها بوابيان وجزرين اصلا
:w00t:
*​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *يعنى انتى مش مقهورة بذمتك ودينك
> لكن احنا عندنا النسخة المصرية بيقوالها شوفتى اهلك ماعملوش بوفيه يليق بعيلتى
> وهتلاقى عيلته كلها بوابيان وجزرين اصلا
> :w00t:
> *​



انا قلت راى بجد هنا  
              #*25*

وصدقا وبجد ولا يهمنى ولا كلام ولا فساتين ولا اى شئ من ده 

اللى يهمنى قلب يحبك يفهمك حب ناضج لان الناضج يعرف يتعامل صح مع اللى قدامه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> انا قلت راى بجد هنا
> #*25*
> 
> وصدقا وبجد ولا يهمنى ولا كلام ولا فساتين ولا اى شئ من ده
> ...



*برضه ليلة العمر ماتتعوضش
انا عندى يبقى قلبه طيب
وكمان يعملى فرح حلو
مش لازم يعملى جنينة
انشا الله بوكية ورد معفن من المشتل
وعلبة شيكولاتة فى التلاجة عنده من 3 سنين
*​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *برضه ليلة العمر ماتتعوضش
> انا عندى يبقى قلبه طيب
> وكمان يعملى فرح حلو
> مش لازم يعملى جنينة
> ...



ليله اديكى قولتيها 

يوم واحد 

مين الاهم يوم واحد من عمرك ولا ايامك اللى جايه كلها 

على العموم هى اراء واهتمامات يا لارا 

وكل واحد بيحب يتحب بطريقته 

بس الشاطر اللى يعرف يقدم حبه صح للقدامه وعلشان يحبه صح لازم يفهموا 

ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتى ويعطيكى اللى تتمنيه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> ليله اديكى قولتيها
> 
> يوم واحد
> 
> ...



*يابت افهمى قصدى يابت
انا قصدى اقول ان اليوم دا هو اللى بيفضل محفور فى ذاكرة البنت
فهمتى ؟
اكيد طبعا ايامها اللى جاية هتبقى اهم ولازم تبقى اختارت صح عشان مش تندم
بس على الاقل يبقى ليها ذكرى حلوة معاه عشان بعد كدة هتشوف ايام فحلوقى :crazy_pil
*​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *يابت افهمى قصدى يابت
> انا قصدى اقول ان اليوم دا هو اللى بيفضل محفور فى ذاكرة البنت
> فهمتى ؟
> اكيد طبعا ايامها اللى جاية هتبقى اهم ولازم تبقى اختارت صح عشان مش تندم
> ...



الشئ اللى بيتحفر عندى بالذاكره غير اللى يتحفر عندك 

ونقول تانى كل واحد واهتماماته والشئ اللى بياثر فيه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> الشئ اللى بيتحفر عندى بالذاكره غير اللى يتحفر عندك
> 
> ونقول تانى كل واحد واهتماماته والشئ اللى بياثر فيه



*مش فاهمة انا يعنى بتطردينى من التوبيك ولا اية :smil8:^_^
*​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *مش فاهمة انا يعنى بتطردينى من التوبيك ولا اية :smil8:^_^
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههههه

ومين يتجرأ ان يقول كده ولا حتى يفكر مش يقول 

انا بس بقولك 

مش كل الناس زى بعض باهتمامتهم 

فى حد مثلا فى عيد ميلاده 

لو اتصلتى بس بيه وقولتيلى كل سنه وانت طيب وحسسيه باهتمام يفرح 

واحد تانى لاء يفرح باى هديه حاجه ماديه قدامه 

واحد ثالث لاء لازم الهديه ليه مواصفات معينه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ومين يتجرأ ان يقول كده ولا حتى يفكر مش يقول
> 
> ...




*بس هو انا يمكن تكون وجهة نظرى غلط
وبعدين الاختلاف فى الرأى لايفسد للود قضية :99:*​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بس هو انا يمكن تكون وجهة نظرى غلط
> وبعدين الاختلاف فى الرأى لايفسد للود قضية :99:*​



هههههههههههده اكيد لا يفسد للود قضيه ههههههههههه

دى مشاعر يا لارا ولازم تبقى مختلفه 

ويمكن انا اللى عبيطه وجه نظرى غلط 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههده اكيد لا يفسد للود قضيه ههههههههههه
> 
> دى مشاعر يا لارا ولازم تبقى مختلفه
> 
> ...



*لا على فكرة انا اللى غلط وانتى اللى صح
مش بجامل صدقنى
زرغطتى بقا 30:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

*سوسو يا قلبى حرام عليكى 
انا شفت  منظر الفستان اتصدمت 
من كذا حاجة اولا رومانسية الواد ده يخرب بيته 
هو فى رجالة رومانسية كدا 
ثانيا فرحتها هى بقى بالحب ده 
انا مش بحسد انا بقر وبحقد بس اوعى تفهمينى صح 
يا غلابة يااحنا ههههههههه *​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2013)

مهضوووووووووم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سوسو يا قلبى حرام عليكى
> انا شفت  منظر الفستان اتصدمت
> من كذا حاجة اولا رومانسية الواد ده يخرب بيته
> هو فى رجالة رومانسية كدا
> ...



*لية هو ايهاب مش عمله فى سان جوفانى ولا اية ؟
والنبى اروح اقواله :t30: يعيد الفرح من تانى
*​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سوسو يا قلبى حرام عليكى
> انا شفت  منظر الفستان اتصدمت
> من كذا حاجة اولا رومانسية الواد ده يخرب بيته
> هو فى رجالة رومانسية كدا
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه

لاء خلاص انا تعبت من المناقشه 

كفايه عليا بتول 

بتول تقفل تفتحى انتى 

لا حراااااااااام 

غلطه وندمان عليه 

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا على فكرة انا اللى غلط وانتى اللى صح
> مش بجامل صدقنى
> زرغطتى بقا 30:
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حاضر بس مش بعرف 

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> مهضوووووووووم



مشكور على المرور 

نورت الموضوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لية هو ايهاب مش عمله فى سان جوفانى ولا اية ؟
> والنبى اروح اقواله :t30: يعيد الفرح من تانى
> *​



*ههههههههههه ايهاب جابلى يوم الفرح عربية ورد بس صناعى ههههههه 

ياريت يابت بس قوليله كتر من الورد الاحمر 30:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه ايهاب جابلى يوم الفرح عربية ورد بس صناعى ههههههه
> 
> ياريت يابت بس قوليله كتر من الورد الاحمر 30:*​



*ياحلاوتك انا امى راحت شهر العسل فى العريش
اسكتى اسكتى
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لاء خلاص انا تعبت من المناقشه
> 
> ...


 *لايا سوسو يا قلبى خلاص 
انا هكتم فى قلبى وهسكت 
انا لازم اقنع نفسى بان الرجالة المصرية رومانتيك اوى هههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *ياحلاوتك انا امى راحت شهر العسل فى العريش
> اسكتى اسكتى
> ههههههههههههه
> *​


*بجد يابت انا بحقد على امك 
وايه ياعنى انا روحت شهر العسل 
فى الشقة من الريسبشن لليفنج روم للمطبخ 
مفيش مكان فى الشقة الا لما روحته هههههههه*


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لايا سوسو يا قلبى خلاص
> انا هكتم فى قلبى وهسكت
> انا لازم اقنع نفسى بان الرجالة المصرية رومانتيك اوى هههههههه
> *



لا لا اخاف عليكى من كتمت القلب يا روزتى 

اقول اسهل حاجه اقرى انتى الست سبع صفح ولو عندك تعليق نكمل 

نكمل 

يارب الكلام يخلص ههههههههه اعى تفهمينى صح ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> لا لا اخاف عليكى من كتمت القلب يا روزتى
> 
> اقول اسهل حاجه اقرى انتى الست سبع صفح ولو عندك تعليق نكمل
> 
> ...



*قريت ياوختى قريت وكل اللى فى قلبى اتقال بتول قامت بالواجب 
بس هنالك فرق 
ان بتول ممكن يجى ابن الحلال ويطلع رومانسى 
لكن انا خلاص يا حسرة عليا ههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بجد يابت انا بحقد على امك
> وايه ياعنى انا روحت شهر العسل
> فى الشقة من الريسبشن لليفنج روم للمطبخ
> مفيش مكان فى الشقة الا لما روحته هههههههه*



*اسكتى بقى دا اكلها سمك
وقاعدها مع واحد من قريبه فى نفس الشقة
بتقوالى كانت الاوضة منفضة على الشقة كلها ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اسكتى بقى دا اكلها سمك
> وقاعدها مع واحد من قريبه فى نفس الشقة
> بتقوالى كانت الاوضة منفضة على الشقة كلها ههههههههههههه
> *​



*ههههههههههههه 
سلميلى على مامتك با يت وقوللها رورو بتحقد عليكى حقد السنين 

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> سلميلى على مامتك با يت وقوللها رورو بتحقد عليكى حقد السنين
> 
> *​




*بتحقدى على اية ياموكوسة
دا كان يوم واحد صد رد
بايتها تريح رجلها وقالها ريحتى
يلا بقى ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بتحقدى على اية ياموكوسة
> دا كان يوم واحد صد رد
> بايتها تريح رجلها وقالها ريحتى
> يلا بقى ههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


* انتوا عاوزين تنهبوا  خلينا ساكتين بقى 
ناس تانى مرحتش ساعة حتى 
عارفة لو كان ودانى اى مكان حتى لو نزلنا من العربية وقالى يلا كنت هفرح هههههههههه*


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قريت ياوختى قريت وكل اللى فى قلبى اتقال بتول قامت بالواجب
> بس هنالك فرق
> ان بتول ممكن يجى ابن الحلال ويطلع رومانسى
> لكن انا خلاص يا حسرة عليا ههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

غلطه وندمان عليها 

غلطه مسكى للموس وعمل كوبى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> غلطه وندمان عليها
> 
> ...


*متندميش يا روحى 
اهو طلعتى اللى فى قلوب البنات المساكين 
حتى الفضفضة مستكترنها علينا ههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> * انتوا عاوزين تنهبوا  خلينا ساكتين بقى
> ناس تانى مرحتش ساعة حتى
> عارفة لو كان ودانى اى مكان حتى لو نزلنا من العربية وقالى يلا كنت هفرح هههههههههه*



*كنتى المفروض تخدى موقف يااختشى
بس بعد اية :t30::t30:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *كنتى المفروض تخدى موقف يااختشى
> بس بعد اية :t30::t30:
> *​



*ههههههههه مطلعهاش فى دماغى يابت 
بدل ما اروح اخليه يطلقنى ونتجوز من اول وجديد ههههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه مطلعهاش فى دماغى يابت
> بدل ما اروح اخليه يطلقنى ونتجوز من اول وجديد ههههههه*​



*لا يلا روحى بس لما يقوالك مين اللى قالك
ولا اعرفك :t30:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا يلا روحى بس لما يقوالك مين اللى قالك
> ولا اعرفك :t30:
> *​



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

صحيح يا ما القلوب شايله 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> صحيح يا ما القلوب شايله
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*هههههههه قلبتوا علينا المواجع الواحد كان عامل نفسه ناسى 
بس اما اشوف فستان من الورد والاحمر كمان 
دى حاجة تخلى الحجر ينطق يا ناس ههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

يعنى ياسوسو بموضوعك ده جبتى شلل رباعى لواثقة وهتتسببى فى طلاق رورو من جوزها وجبتى شلل اطفال لنص بنات العرب اللى قروا القصة ديه :new6::new6:
يابنتى مش بيقولو اذا بليتم فأستتروا ؟ ديه بلوة القصة ديه مش مفروض يحكوها لحد , راعو ظروفنا :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يعنى ياسوسو بموضوعك ده جبتى شلل رباعى لواثقة وهتتسببى فى طلاق رورو من جوزها وجبتى شلل اطفال لنص بنات العرب اللى قروا القصة ديه :new6::new6:
> يابنتى مش بيقولو اذا بليتم فأستتروا ؟ ديه بلوة القصة ديه مش مفروض يحكوها لحد , راعو ظروفنا :new6:



*ههههههههه قوللها يا روز قوللها 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*الله يا سوسو روووووووووعة بجد 
شكل الفستان مالوووووش حل 

جامدة جدا الفكرة 
 جتنا نيلة ف حظنا الهباب :smil4::smil4:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

الفستان اللى هى لابساه احلى من كل الورد اللى هو جايبه
ومعتقدش الفستان كله من ورد من عند الصدر معتقدش ورد خالص
بس الفستان رائع
شيك جدا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يعنى ياسوسو بموضوعك ده جبتى شلل رباعى لواثقة وهتتسببى فى طلاق رورو من جوزها وجبتى شلل اطفال لنص بنات العرب اللى قروا القصة ديه :new6::new6:
> يابنتى مش بيقولو اذا بليتم فأستتروا ؟ ديه بلوة القصة ديه مش مفروض يحكوها لحد , راعو ظروفنا :new6:


قوليلها ياروز
انا من امبارح من ساعة ماشوفت الموضوع ده
وانا طريحة الفراش عندي هبوط وضغطي عالي وواطي في نفس الوقت:t19:


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> الفستان اللى هى لابساه احلى من كل الورد اللى هو جايبه
> ومعتقدش الفستان كله من ورد من عند الصدر معتقدش ورد خالص
> بس الفستان رائع
> شيك جدا


شوف اااااااااازاااااااي
يعني حضرتك يابطل سايب كل الورد اللي في باقي الفستان
وسايب الرومانسية اللي في الفكره اصلا
وسايب مرارتنا اللي اتفقعت
وبتتكلم ان الفستان مش كله معمول من الورد وكمان شيك جدا
يعني بطنقتنا بزياده :new6:
طيب اجبر بخاطرنا قول الفستان وحش مثلا او الفكره بيئة 
او الولد ده مش رومانسي ولا يعرف ريحة الرومانسية
يابااااااااي علي كدا:t19::t19:


----------



## soso a (31 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يعنى ياسوسو بموضوعك ده جبتى شلل رباعى لواثقة وهتتسببى فى طلاق رورو من جوزها وجبتى شلل اطفال لنص بنات العرب اللى قروا القصة ديه :new6::new6:
> يابنتى مش بيقولو اذا بليتم فأستتروا ؟ ديه بلوة القصة ديه مش مفروض يحكوها لحد , راعو ظروفنا :new6:





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه قوللها يا روز قوللها
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههههه

حاضر من عنينا هنزل من المواضيع دى كتيرررررر

 :smil15::smil15::smil15:

علشان تتعلموا المثل اللى بيقول 

القناعه كنز لا يفنى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:t17::t17::t17::t17:


----------



## soso a (31 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *الله يا سوسو روووووووووعة بجد
> شكل الفستان مالوووووش حل
> 
> جامدة جدا الفكرة
> جتنا نيلة ف حظنا الهباب :smil4::smil4:​*



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا حاسه البنت دى مش هتتهنى بحاجه من كتر .......

:new6::new6::new6:

يالا حد  قاله تتصور وتحط الصوره على النت ادى اللى بيخدوه من النت واللى عم ينتتوا عليه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (31 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> الفستان اللى هى لابساه احلى من كل الورد اللى هو جايبه
> ومعتقدش الفستان كله من ورد من عند الصدر معتقدش ورد خالص
> بس الفستان رائع
> شيك جدا



ولو انى مش شايفه غير فستان الورد 

هو جزء صغير مش ورد 

لكن الباقى كل ورد 

وعلى العموم نورت الموضوع

 بمرورك


----------



## soso a (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> قوليلها ياروز
> انا من امبارح من ساعة ماشوفت الموضوع ده
> وانا طريحة الفراش عندي هبوط وضغطي عالي وواطي في نفس الوقت:t19:
> 
> ...




:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
:new6::new6::new6:
:new6::new6:
:new6:

هههههههههههههههههههههه

انتى لسه مفعول الموضوع مرحش 

يالا معلش كلها كام يوم ويروح 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> :new6::new6::new6:
> :new6::new6:
> :new6:
> ...


مرحش ولا شكله هيروح ياسوسو وانتي السبب:new2:
انا بقت ماشية في البيت بقول
ورد فستان 
فستان ورد
وماما ياعيني بتضرب كف علي كف فكراني اتجننت:ranting:


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (1 سبتمبر 2013)

و أنا أعيييييييييييييييييييييييييط  :t33:

المهم لما دخلت المشرحة النهاردة فى الكلية

كان شكلها حلو :new6::new6:​


----------



## نور المهدى (3 سبتمبر 2013)

كلام روووووووووووووعة


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مرحش ولا شكله هيروح ياسوسو وانتي السبب:new2:
> انا بقت ماشية في البيت بقول
> ورد فستان
> فستان ورد
> وماما ياعيني بتضرب كف علي كف فكراني اتجننت:ranting:



هههههههههههههههههههههه

معلش يومين تلاته ويروح 

ولو مرحيش هبعتلك ورده ابقى اعمليها خاتم 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> و أنا أعيييييييييييييييييييييييييط  :t33:
> 
> المهم لما دخلت المشرحة النهاردة فى الكلية
> 
> كان شكلها حلو :new6::new6:​


مشرحه مع فستان وكلام فى الحب 

يتركبوا ازاى دول :a82:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2013)

نور المهدى قال:


> كلام روووووووووووووعة



ميرسى لمرورك 

نورت الموضوع


----------



## nardeen (21 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> صبرني يااااااااارب
> ماكان حط الورده الاخير بالمره في الفستان
> ولا لازم يفقع مرارتنا يعني : (​



هههههههه المعني اللي مقصود بيهي ا تسوني انها مكملاه في كل حاجة شبه حببته بكل حاجة وهو الوردة الصغيرة الاخيرة دي


----------

